
Kim Dotcom seeks damages as prosecutors acted in ‘illegal’ way after ruling - philliphaydon
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/23/kim-dotcom-megaupload-extradition-court-case-seeks-damages-prosecutors-acted-in-illegal-way.html
======
toyg
I hope he takes them to the cleaners. NZ executive authorities acted really
badly in this saga, playing action cops along their US friends with no respect
for the rule of law in their own country.

Dotcom might not be a pleasant character, but being an asshole is not a crime
in NZ. If they don't like their own laws they should change them, not wave
guns around because some cowboy tells them to.

------
tradersam
> Dotcom's legal team will are now also looking to unfreeze Dotcom's assets in
> Hong Kong and also seek "remedy" for the raid of the internet entrepreneur's
> house.

As long as the U.S. (FBI specifically) have him on their radar, I don't think
this is very likely.

~~~
philliphaydon
Yeah I donno how the NZ Court is going to convince Hong Kong to unfreeze
everything.

More interested to see if he gets compensated by the government when he sues
for damages.

------
Cephlin
Link is not very useful unless you disable your adblocker.

~~~
moftz
There was a button that said "Continue using adblocker" that removed the popup
and let me read the article.

